# Rusting Rear Drums?



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Chemisty 101. Iron + water + oxygen = Rust. Throw in salt and its just an accelerant.


You HAVE to remove ALL traces of rust and paint them (or some other non-reactive air tight coating) to keep water and Oxegen away from the unoxidized metal or they WILL rust.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I clean and refinish the drums on my 2012 every spring since new......daily heating/cooling in conjunction with moisture and salt makes for endless effort if you like things looking newish.

I refinish matt black, same as they started out as new.

Rob


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks guys; yeah I know the equation for brakes always leads to rust just wasn't sure if I was able to grind/clean em a bit, then I can paint them. Rob, Never occurred to me to paint them black, not as stand-out-ish and gets the job done. haha


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine were rusting after the second winter, figure I will be driving another car before it gets real bad or need new brakes by then. Still only spotting rusting going into the 4th winter.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

I took my rear drums off, sanded the rusty areas and painted them with the cheapest high temp black Rustoleum from Home Depot (~$4).

Did it in September. Still looking good.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I gave mine a quick wiring brushing and painted them with matte black high temperature rustoleum.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

Drums? I didn't know the cruze had drums. We have discs all round in the land down under


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Blancmange said:


> I took my rear drums off, sanded the rusty areas and painted them with the cheapest high temp black Rustoleum from Home Depot (~$4).
> 
> Did it in September. Still looking good.


UPDATE: Drums are rusty again in June. High Temp Rustoleum didn't last.
I think I'll paint them with the same red I used for the front calipers - see if that looks goofy.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not the vehicles fault, dealer tells me its the road salt, city tells me they have to use tons of salt because they have not place to put it.

Look at it as giving you something to do in the spring time besides your vehicle, lawn sure looks bad as do other plants because of all that salt.

Also have salt damage to your concrete driveways, beginning to wonder is slippery wet tires with an extremely limited road contact area on ice and snow is really a good idea.

How about dropping your kids off at daycare or school and still getting to work on time driving on ice and snow? Opened our schools later with no other means to get my kids there, but still had to be at work on time, leaving earlier was not an option, would be standing outside in below zero weather. Sure glad those days are over. Ever think the world is against us?

IRS sure is, no tax deductions for this use of an automobile, but okay if you are a super rich guy that can write off a Gulfstream with all the maintenance and fuel when actually used for entertainment. But they also have the bucks to buy our government.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Adding about a half percent of nickel to that iron sure helps in retarding rust. But if they did that, our vehicles would last longer and will have no need to get rid of them every five minutes. Ha, just buy a new vehicle every five minutes.

With the IRS, learn to bend over and smile while you are getting it.


----------

